# Road music



## Lost in transit (May 12, 2016)

i feel like certain songs become anthems for sometimes a week or more while traveling. What are some tunes that get you hyped up? How about ones that calm you down? What's ur current anthem?


----------



## Lost in transit (May 12, 2016)




----------



## Lost in transit (May 12, 2016)




----------



## Lost in transit (May 12, 2016)




----------



## Kim Chee (May 12, 2016)




----------



## Deleted member 125 (May 12, 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=master+p+we+riders


to me this is the unofficial oogle anthem whilst rolling around roseville.


----------



## Lost in transit (May 12, 2016)




----------



## Adnil (May 12, 2016)




----------



## Matt Derrick (May 12, 2016)




----------



## awkwardshelby (May 12, 2016)




----------



## sketchmaster (May 12, 2016)




----------



## PAN AM HOBO (May 13, 2016)

*somethin for everyone enjoy*


----------



## Itvo (May 14, 2016)




----------



## Lost in transit (May 15, 2016)

https://m.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLszSeIdIl0rkdlf53-e1lZ11JUmYuH5Ae


----------



## Lost in transit (May 15, 2016)

https://m.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLszSeIdIl0rkdlf53-e1lZ11JUmYuH5Ae


----------



## Lost in transit (May 15, 2016)

Lost in transit said:


> https://m.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLszSeIdIl0rkdlf53-e1lZ11JUmYuH5Ae


MOONHOOTCH ALBUM


----------



## kokomojoe (May 15, 2016)

this is a good song. Whenever I find myself stuck hitchhiking this plays in my head, the chorus more specifically.


----------



## PAN AM HOBO (May 15, 2016)




----------



## PAN AM HOBO (May 15, 2016)




----------



## thekaleisnotforyou (May 16, 2016)




----------



## Deleted member 16034 (May 16, 2016)

Because what on earth is better than driving while listening to a song about car sex?


----------



## Haystack (May 16, 2016)

Geraldo said:


> Because what on earth is better than driving while listening to a song about car sex?




The Deftones were my first 'real' concert I ever went to. Twas amazing


----------



## Rob Nothing (May 22, 2016)

two mins before I cap that munch

_gold_


----------



## HoboinaTux (May 25, 2016)




----------



## HoboinaTux (May 30, 2016)




----------



## angerisagift (May 30, 2016)

Geraldo said:


> Because what on earth is better than driving while listening to a song about car sex?



SWEEEEEEEEET !!!!!!!! Maynard


----------



## angerisagift (May 30, 2016)

Lost in transit said:


> i feel like certain songs become anthems for sometimes a week or more while traveling. What are some tunes that get you hyped up? How about ones that calm you down? What's ur current anthem?


Remedy by Puscifer


----------



## Lost in transit (Jun 21, 2016)




----------



## Rob Nothing (Jun 28, 2016)

best live performance by the band that gets me hyped every time


----------



## fcknpoet (Jul 28, 2016)

Lost in transit said:


> i feel like certain songs become anthems for sometimes a week or more while traveling. What are some tunes that get you hyped up? How about ones that calm you down? What's ur current anthem?



Otep and old school punk rock hypes me up. 
Everclear is comforting.
Johnny Cash calms me the fuck down. Can't go wrong with Johnny. 
Lately I've been listening to generation doom by Otep A LOT


----------



## Lost in transit (Aug 1, 2016)

What a video...


----------

